# my snake pics!



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

well, it's been like a week or two since i promised pics, but here they are! this is my malaysian racer, currently housed in a 10g tank with two fixtures on a wire top, one basking lamp and one moonlight lamp. substrate is paper towels.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

good looking snake! About how big is he?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## Nethius (Feb 23, 2003)

Beauty!


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

That's a very nice snake you got there!

I have a racer too. (see my signature)


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks good, how old is he? Temperment?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

sold him...he was not tame at all, very skittish, didnt like people or lights. he struck at me like 3-4 times when i tried to handle him, but it felt like someone flicked my finger...im purchasing a garden phase amazon tree boa today or tomorrow, got a sick ass setup for it from bawb2u. i'll post up a different thread when its all setup.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. You got rid of that quick.

A lot of racers, corn snakes, king snakes, etc. can be quite flighty and nippy when they're little. It just takes some work and they calm down 95% of the time.

If you're not into nippy snakes you might want to reconsider the ATB. They can be nasty when little... Nicer snake though, by far.

Good luck.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

that sounds fast!! something like...love them...and live them!!


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nonono, i like the looks of the ATB a lot better, and have been researching it extensively. i love nippy animals, the more aggressive, the more i like it...it looks cool, kindof venemous look to it, slender neck. i like abhoreal snakes as well, and the setup is crazy. i dont want two snakes, so it was keep the racer, or ditch it and buy an ATB. i'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Cool.

I think the ATBs and GTPs make much better display animals as well. If I ever get a snake again it'll likely be an ATB. Ground snakes are boring. And hide too much.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

agreed...the setup is done, i think i did a pretty good job, just gotta decide on substrate before i pick the beast up tonight. i've heard that most ATB's available are wild caught, so im thinking paper towels to begin with, to detect parasites. pics will be up when the snake is in, and i get my camera. lol.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Paper towels are always a good idea to start - even if the animal isn't wc. There are cb babies available though. Be sure to ask. And make sure that it's eating. A lot of wc specimens are notorious for not eating.

Down the line find a substrate that keeps some of the humidity. I usually recommend different barks to people with some moss mixed in. Depends on if you want it to be a really nice show tank, over all, or not. Practicality is always a consideration too.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Good luck with the ATB... let me know if you have any questions.

See how much humidity the tank will hold with paper towels, and if it's not much go to cypress mulch or something... paper towels are always the easiest.

Oh and try hard to get a CB amazon... it will be much easier to care for than a WC.


----------



## Kuda (Mar 7, 2006)

BBBeutifull


----------

